# mayhems aurora red overheating



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)

ive just bought a 250ml bottle of mayhems aurora red concentrate and mixed with 750ml distilled de-ionised water clean my old system out with 4ltrs of distilled water and set the syetm going again.

prior to this i was using XSPC EC6 UV green coolant and was getting idle temps around 18- 20 oC

now with aurora red it is 45 oC on idle what is happening flow is good as i can see it going round

have been frightened to continue using it and changed back to UV Green and temps dropped back to 28oC like before but with twice the cpu useage as with the aurora was using at the time of the test see pics

have i got a bad batch or what ?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2018)

Re-seat your block perhaps.


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)

done that that was my first thought

used the same thermal paste on both seating on uv green and as red aurora and then back to green having washed the previous collant from cpu block


----------



## RCoon (Jan 11, 2018)

Isn't aurora filled with crap and explixitly designed for "show" systems? That stuff _will_ clog your blocks. Pretty sure it's not designed for long-term use.

EDIT: "Aurora is "NOT" made for use in a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and Photo work. If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully tested and working in any kind of loop."


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)

this is now sitting at 14oC being used  but red coolant not being used went upto 47oC at one point


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Primochill Vue has been causing some stir lately. Jayztwocents did a video I think where he ran that liquid for about a month and found out that the liquid actually cleaned his blocks. The problem is, Primochill can not keep up with the orders and I think there is a wait list for the liquid now.


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)

we are not talking long term or clogged blocks at this point just wanted to know why it runs so hot 

surely if it going to be on show it needs to run cool on idle when its on display

the aurora contains something different though as it has a strange sherry alcohol type of smell with it



RCoon said:


> Isn't aurora filled with crap and explixitly designed for "show" systems? That stuff _will_ clog your blocks. Pretty sure it's not designed for long-term use.
> 
> EDIT: "Aurora is "NOT" made for use in a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and Photo work. If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully tested and working in any kind of loop."


i have found out now about not everyday use and clogging blocks


----------



## R00kie (Jan 11, 2018)

I just bought a Mayhems Aurora silver just before Christmas, and had to change it in like 3 days. It looks great the first time you fill it up, the next day, most of the particles end up either at the bottom of the res, or stuck somewhere between the blocks and the tubing. 3 days later, it just looked like murky waters:

First leak test





2 days later


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)

they make a big song and dance of how good it looks and its so expensive for what it is - and to last just a few days oh no no

i was concerned that my rad would be an capture point for the pearls ans the water enters and exits at the top as it is vertical with top in and outs


----------



## R00kie (Jan 11, 2018)

I had to flush it out like 5 times, and even then it still had some particles stuck in there. I'm using Mayhems Pastel White now, don't think i'll be using that shite again, even though I still have a full litre of it in the cupboard.


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## John Naylor (Jan 11, 2018)

The 1st Aurora was for "show systems" only.  Mayhems claim that  _"Aurora 2 Brings the same jawdropping looks as the previous Aurora fluid but is designed for a longer useage term than the original fluid."_

That being said if you are seeing this on a new build, it's not the fluid ... but you should expect some deteriortation over time with either the Aurora or Pastel fluids ... We have pastel in our test system and when doing testing we turned off all fans ... fluid temps (we have temp sensors on inlet and outlet of each radiator) raose as high as 42C ... Soon after our red fluid changed to purple and then black. .. and yes temps are up over the original installation


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 11, 2018)

Ah....the struggles of watercooling. This is why I will always stick with an AIO.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 11, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ah....the struggles of watercooling. This is why I will always stick with an AIO.


Too boring


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ah....the struggles of watercooling. This is why I will always stick with an AIO.



Ahh the struggles of AIO's...  That's why I will always stick to air cooling.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2018)

kevlees68 said:


> View attachment 95782View attachment 95783


If you want to break-up the bubbles in your reservoir, add about 3oz of 70% isopropyl alcohol to your fluid mix. It'll change the surface tension properties of fluid enough to remove the bubbles and the bubbling effect of spill-over back into the reservoir. 

Or you could go with the suggestion made by @dcf-joe above and go with Primocill's Vue. https://www.primochill.com/collections/vue-unique-visual
Has a very similar look to the Aurora fluid, but can be used long term. Excellent fluid! Used it just recently on a build for a client. She went with the Candy Purple, but wants to switch over to the Pink SX  when they release it. In your system, the UV Green or UV Green SX would work much better. 
https://www.primochill.com/collecti...products/primochill-vue-pre-mix-32oz-uv-green
https://www.primochill.com/collecti...ducts/primochill-vue-pre-mix-32oz-uv-green-sx


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Ahh the struggles of AIO's...  That's why I will always stick to air cooling.


No stuggles here!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No stuggles here!



I was kidding around really.  There aren't struggles until a seal breaks or pump fails.  Hope you never have any!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I was kidding around really.  There aren't struggles until a seal breaks or pump fails.  Hope you never have any!


I had one on my H60 years ago but that was after about 3 or 4 years of heavy use.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2018)

kevlees68 said:


> we are not talking long term or clogged blocks at this point just wanted to know why it runs so hot
> 
> surely if it going to be on show it needs to run cool on idle when its on display
> 
> the aurora contains something different though as it has a strange sherry alcohol type of smell with it



Honestly, no.  The Aurora fluid is designed entirely for looks, not performance.  They don't care what the idle system temps are or how the fluid performs, the photographer isn't taking shots of  temps.

Plus, with all the absolute shit way they handled the situation once it came to light that their fluids degraded so quickly, I wouldn't touch a Mayhem product again in my life.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 12, 2018)

At first I thought this for the OP Title


----------



## kevlees68 (Jan 12, 2018)

ive complained to the company i bought it from and they have not argued the fact about the issue they just refunded me straight away i think that says something on it own.

they didnt even ask to see the mix i had done to check it or test it or anything 

lesson learnt luckily with no damage to the system

xspc EC6 UV green is what is in at the moment i think im going to stick with XSPC coolants they seem to work

"dont fix if not broken " springs to mind :-/



flmatter said:


> At first I thought this for the OP Title
> View attachment 95798






it got me!!    its confirmed Mayhems RED AURORA is no good


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2018)

kevlees68 said:


> its confirmed Mayhems RED AURORA is no good


Correction; Mayhems Aurora is no good *for long term use*. But it looks awesome on display. That's why Primochill did there homework with Vue. It's look just as good, and has excellent performance. They got the chemistry right.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 12, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ah....the struggles of watercooling. This is why I will always stick with an AIO.



That's  a false sense of security ... and by AIO I assume you mean CLC.  There's several differences between CLC type AIOs and OLC type AIOs and custom water cooling.

1.  CLC types mix aluminium rads and copper blocks thereby setting up a galvanic cell.  Corrosion inhibitors will stop corrosion from occuring but they have a shelf life of about 18-24 months.    After that, this is what happens to ALL.

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

An OLC or a custom loop allow you the opportunity to correct the issue.  The CLC does not.  In either case, with no maintence that's what is happening, no exceptions to the laws of chemistry.  However with no mixed metals in the OLC and cistom lops, the rate of corrosion is less by several orders of magnitude.

2.  CLCs all have weal pumps meaning CPU only, no additional blocks or radiators.

3.  High speed fands required to offset lower heat trasfernece of aluminum and weak pump meaning more noise and less cooling.

In short, the same exact thing is happening, but at a much higher rate due to the presence of mixd metals with a CLC.   So not on;ly is it a bigger problem in the CLC type AIO, you can't do squat about it..



kevlees68 said:


> ive complained to the company i bought it from and they have not argued the fact about the issue they just refunded me straight away i think that says something on it own.
> 
> it got me!!    its confirmed Mayhems RED AURORA is no good



Again, the Aurora 2 is a completely different product than the original.  But, yes you are correct ... Mick is famous for blaming the user when the product fails.  See mayhems thread at overclock.net for examples.   Tho I think Jayz2cents is grossly overcharging for his poor advice, he doc uments the experience he had w/ Mayhems.  It must be said however, that failure can lie on the user if they haven't properly prepared the system BEFORE installing any fluid.  use of te "blitz Kit" or equivalent "household alternative" is mandatory before using any fluids of this type.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24694/ex-liq-415/Mayhems_Blitz_Pro_Cleaning_System.html


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 12, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> That's  a false sense of security ... and by AIO I assume you mean CLC.  There's several differences between CLC type AIOs and OLC type AIOs and custom water cooling.
> 
> 1.  CLC types mix aluminium rads and copper blocks thereby setting up a galvanic cell.  Corrosion inhibitors will stop corrosion from occuring but they have a shelf life of about 18-24 months.    After that, this is what happens to ALL.
> 
> ...


Whatever the case may be. Id sooner spend $100 on a new AIO that I can slap in really quick over having to bleed the loop, clean the parts, flush the system, fill the loop, test for leaks, and be good to go again.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 13, 2018)

Again, you have assumed those steps are required when in reality they are not .. OLC manufacturers merely give you the **option** to perform these task if you want to.

Option A - Kraken X62:

Fans:  2 x 140mm
AIO:  Yes
Installation Time:  10 Minutes
Maintenance Free:  Yes
Type:  *CLC*
Adequate Pump Flow: *No*
Copper  Rad - *No*
Preassembled - Yes
Bleed Requirement:  No
Bleed Option: *No*
Galvanic Corrosion Risk: *High*
Option to Replace Corrosion Inhibitors:  *No*
Expandable:  *No*
Reservoir: * No*
Tubing:  *Opaque*
Coolant Color Option:  *No*
Cost:  *$160*

Option B - Swiftech H240 X2:

Fans:  2 x 140mm
AIO:  Yes
Installation Time:  10 Minutes
Maintenance Free:  Yes
Type:  *OLC*
Adequate Pump Flow: *Yes*
Copper  Rad - *Yes*
Preassembled - Yes
Bleed Requirement:  No
Bleed Option: *Yes*
Galvanic Corrosion Risk: *Low*
Option to Replace Corrosion Inhibitors:  *Yes*
Expandable:  *Yes*
Reservoir:  *Yes*
Tubing:  *Clear*
Coolant Color Option:*  Yes*
Cost:  *$150*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

It's settled, replace the coolant with a effective one not a beauty...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Again, you have assumed those steps are required when in reality they are not .. OLC manufacturers merely give you the **option** to perform these task if you want to.


There is another possibility;
Option C - Swiftech H240 X2 with fluid drained and replaced with Mineral Oil:

Fans:  2 x 140mm
AIO:  Yes
Installation Time:  Varies, loop flush and dryout time required, usually two days
Maintenance Free:  *Yes*
Type:  *OLC*
Adequate Pump Flow: *Yes*
Copper  Rad - *Yes*
Preassembled - Yes
Bleed Requirement:  No
Bleed Option: Yes
Galvanic Corrosion Risk: *ZERO*
Fluid lifetime: *25+ years*
Option to Replace Corrosion Inhibitors:  *N/A*
Expandable:  *Yes*
Reservoir:  *Yes*
Tubing:  *Clear*
Coolant Color Option:*  Possible*
Cost:  *$150 + $25*

Just a thought for your consideration..


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's settled, replace the coolant with a effective one not a beauty...


agree for this one but since he did nothing just replace the coolant, i think the red that brings the trouble
but i have to say mayhem got nice effect on liquid cooling, bring pop to your eyes


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

